# It's bacon day !



## IKE (Aug 20, 2018)

I be luvin' me some crispy fried bacon.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 20, 2018)

I love bacon, but my wife is "so, so" on it. Just bought a package yesterday so I could make some for my breakfast and have some for BLT's.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)

Maple Bourbon Bacon Jam


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't fry bacon naked!!! Don't ask how I know!!!!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2018)

Had my bacon this morning!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2018)

I was thinking about having hamburgers on the grill tonight. After seeing this post I think I'll cook up some bacon and have bacon cheese burgers. Might as well do it up right.


----------



## dkay (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## dkay (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2018)

My breakfast is not complete without a slice of bacon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 55451
> 
> Maple Bourbon Bacon Jam



This looks like heaven in a jar, and I want this! Gonna Google a recipe.

I Googled. Here it is: https://dashofsavory.com/maple-bacon-bourbon-jam/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 20, 2018)

*August 20 is National Bacon Day!*

It should be declared a holiday...think of it: a tree with bacon-themed ornaments, gifts of bacon, a big family and friends meal of bacon treats. It might be Death on a Plate, but we'd all die happy!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2018)

A  most  honorable day !!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes, indeedy! There's no other smell in the world that's as wonderful as waking up to the smell of bacon frying. Or bacon being fried for BLTs for supper. It's not like waking up to no smell at all because it's either cold cereal or oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m not supposed to eat it, but the smell of bacon in the air when I walk to town in the morning is more than flesh and blood can stand sometimes and I just have to get a bacon roll !


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2018)

What  a  beautiful,  tasty  bouquet  !    I  MUST  say !


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2018)

Love the stuff!:heart:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2018)

Keesha's  post   #13


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>




:lofl: Aunt Bea!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2018)

We don't have it very often, but I love bacon....been buying the nitrate-free.


----------



## JimW (Aug 20, 2018)

Did somebody say bacon!?!? This day is better than Christmas!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 20, 2018)

Yanno, Jim, when you bring a treat to class, you're supposed to bring enough for everybody!


----------



## JimW (Aug 20, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yanno, Jim, when you bring a treat to class, you're supposed to bring enough for everybody!



:laugh:

The truck is on it's way Georgia!


----------



## AprilT (Aug 20, 2018)

Did you know if you ate nothing but bacon and eggs for a week, no bread, sugars, starches, you would lose anywhere from 5 to 10 lbs.  A week of even just five days of bacon.  :woohoo1: If only my stomach could tolerate it, but at the moment having too many tummy issues.  But soon as things calm down, bacon, nothing but bacon, gonna do a bacon diet for at least 5 days. 

Bacon lettuce tomatoes, Bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon  mushroom wraps....etc


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Yesterday for dinner I bought a chicken salad sprinkled with bacon,it was delicious,. Last month went out to lunch with a friend,had a BLT to'die for'. I don't eat much beacon,once in awhile I get a craving 
I'll have to remember this date for future reference, Sue


----------

